# Using fine Kritter crumble



## Soma123 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone uses fine Kritter’s crumble for their adult bearded dragons? I have been recommended it from a reliable source but just thought I would get some other opinions on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 17, 2018)

I’ve used it before, had no problems with it at all.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 17, 2018)

Never used it with dragons but been trying it out with the snakes after hearing so many good reports on the stuff.
1st impressions were good and the snakes love it but I got to say I will never buy it again. So difficult to spot clean as snakes tend to burrow and when they mess underneath its a pain to find. Also it gets everywhere, so I end up spending more time cleaning the floor after spot cleans than I do doing the spot cleans.


----------

